# Sleek Make Up - New Contour and Highlight Product



## angelynv (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi so i was on the lookout for a contouring powder, but as I am trying to be good and not splash too much cash on make up at the moment, I thought I would check out drugstore alternatives. I was actually intending to just get a dark pressed powder of some sort and use that. I came across Sleek in Superdrug and I know alot of people rave about their eyeshadow palettes. I noticed they had some great make up for darker skins and just as I was about to pick up a really nice pressed powder, I clapped eyes on their new contouring and highlighting powder! It is gorgeous! Comes in 3 colours light, medium and dark and i bought light (I am NC 42-43). The highlight posder wasnt v blendable and a bit too glittery but still useable if really buffed in. Has anyone else tried this? Has anyone else come across a drugstore contour and highlight palette they can recommend? Any other Sleek recs?


----------



## angelynv (Aug 9, 2010)

Also the contour powder was matte and v similar to Blunt blush by MAC.


----------



## nycaramelle (Aug 13, 2010)

I use this for my contour..its actually the only contour powder Ive used consistently. I love it~! and prices are very reasonable.


----------



## nycaramelle (Aug 13, 2010)

just to add that I dont use the highglight color either and I use both the medium and dark ones


----------



## angelynv (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey ahh i thought i was the only one! Yeah its really really good and in a nice little compact which is so handy for travel *Love*!


----------



## Kandi Lush (Sep 26, 2010)

I have both the medium and dark. I just do not know if I am using it right. I am very much new to contouring. I understand dark bottom highlight top but I guess I need to practice more or get a decent brush

could a blush brush work just as good?


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kandi Lush* 

 
_I have both the medium and dark. I just do not know if I am using it right. I am very much new to contouring. I understand dark bottom highlight top but I guess I need to practice more or get a decent brush

could a blush brush work just as good?_

 
When did you buy the contouring kit? You should have received a dual contour brush with it since you spent over £8.50 [on the contour powders alone]. I think an angled blush brush would be useful.

HTH.


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 30, 2010)

just brought this in the dark, i'm nw45/nc50 i hope it isn't too dark!


----------



## angelynv (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey hmmm it could be.. I mean I am NC42-43 and find I have to use the light shade fairly sparingly - very similar to MAC blunt. I guess if it is and you cant take it back you could use it as a shadow instead and purchase the medium colour - luckily its not super expensive! let me know how it goes x

  	My Blog - www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 8, 2010)

I absolutely ADORE these contour kits! I have the medium and the dark, and use both respectively. The dark highlight is a perfect bronzer for me. The medium highlight works well as a highlight... does its job.

  	Viva Sleek! I'm very impressed by these kits.


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't think it will be. I'm NC42-43 and it looks fine on me.


----------



## K_ashanti (Dec 28, 2010)

finally got my contour kit! I love it! the dark works fine!


----------



## devin (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm nc45 and have the contour kit in dark. I love it and the highlight reminds me of amber lights or gold deposit with more of a sheen than shimmer. The contour doesn't have as much of a reddish undertone, it's almost a neutral undertone.


----------



## Jewel7 (Jan 9, 2011)

I think I want to buy this one. How is the shipping? US


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 9, 2011)

terrible it took a month for the to process my own and ship it out, however once it was shipped it took 5 business day to get from london to new jersey where I am but you can not track the package also they don't charge to the actually ship it I forgot I had even order it til they charged me!


----------



## Jewel7 (Jan 9, 2011)

I want to get it, but I'm annoyed b/c the set with the Contour kit and Brush is SOLD OUT, But the single contour kit alone is available and so is the brush.

  	I'm sure they just throw a brush in the mix and it's no premade set so I don't understand that. For only 3 extra dollars I prefer the SET.

  	I don't want to buy that one thing, so I'll check out some other Sleek reviews.


----------

